
Ask HN: What's wrong with me? Ideal idea, my co-founders can't skip summer - imd23
Assuming we will fail, (as I had been failing in the last 7 years), we are doing something really fun in a niche market. We need to get it soon and fast.<p>Though excited, my co-founders can&#x27;t seem to be able to skip their holidays. They give up some nights, but no where near what I do.<p>This is something that has been happening to me 10s of times.<p>Is it my country or what?<p>Why can&#x27;t I find people who are willing to give up their free time to invest in something they really want? (assume they really want it).<p>I can delay instant gratification. Is that the biggest problem? (my communication skills my not be the best)<p>or could it be the social temptation outside SV to be too much to resist? Yeah, most of people in my country are lazy.
======
mattbgates
If you have the assumption that you will fail, it is more than likely to
happen.

I will assume your post is serious. But honestly, when you look back on your
life and you skipped out on the holidays, are you going to be happy that you
were working and not spending time with whatever family or friends you have?
Even if you don't, when you look back on your life, do you think that skipping
the 6 or 7 days for a "holiday" are really going to have had a huge effect on
your life?

If you are the founder, you are much more invested in the business and are
willing to skip the holidays.

For sure, your co-founders may have family that is more important. As much as
you might think it is okay that people should work everyday without a day off,
it is better to have a little time off. Do you really think that things will
"succeed or fail" if they don't have that time off?

You should read or watch the Charles' Dickens' _A Christmas Carol_.

Enjoy your life. Not everything has to be about work and making money all of
the time. I mean... it's nice to do and a lot of people have accomplished that
dream, but it's also okay to enjoy the holidays off from work.

~~~
imd23
> Failure

I assume this just to not have great expectatives, otherwise I could not start
another startup in my life. I will always try and always try to be better.
That is the first motto I tell my friends/co-founders. The first talk with me
is a 100% transparency on where I fall short and my biggest mistakes. And beg
them to help me not to repeat them. No ego whatsoever. And I haven't started a
startup in 2 years with another person. I had made the decision to go
alone/indie for ever, but this idea is social and needs a team of two, and
lots of feedback. I can't do it alone, in real life.

> I will assume your post is serious...

It is. Thanks for assuming it.

I am a remote tech worker, so I have great flexibility. I understand not
everyone has the same. It is difficult to write how I live my life, but I
don't mean "skip" in a totally. In fact I am in a great place with lots of
people around me and other friends living together. It is summer now and I
have a beach all around me. My holidays I will spend with my family.

I mean instead of playing playstation 3 days in a row, Why can't I convince
this people to code? I know they want it, but they have pressure from they
family and friends.

I want to know if this happens in SV as well or is it because I am not in SV.
People here are not trained to invest time in what they love. There is not
entrepreneurial spirit.

> If you are the founder, you are much more invested in the business and are
> willing to skip the holidays.

I wrote a click bait title. I don't mean "code for 2 weeks and skip all
holidays until we have the MVP" though I would love it. I just wonder why this
can't happen in my country or at least to/near me.

> Enjoy your life.

I really do :)

> Not everything has to be about work and making money all of the time.

I couldn't agree more. Life has taught me the hard way that with money it is
way easier. (if you are smart and know how to use money). Though this is not a
topic to talk about money.

> I mean... it's nice to do and a lot of people have accomplished that dream,
> THIS!

> but it's also okay to enjoy the holidays off from work. 100% agree

Merry Xmass <3

~~~
hluska
I'm not the person you're replying to, but I read these two paragraphs and
wanted to reply.

> I mean instead of playing playstation 3 days in a row, Why can't I convince
> this people to code? I know they want it, but they have pressure from they
> family and friends.

> I want to know if this happens in SV as well or is it because I am not in
> SV. People here are not trained to invest time in what they love. There is
> not entrepreneurial spirit.

In my experience (and I'm a sample of one, so this isn't scientific), about 1%
of the people who say they're entrepreneurial are actually willing to put in
the time it takes.

I don't think this is so much geography or culture as it is human nature.
Entrepreneurship is hard and entrepreneurs are cut from a different cloth.
Some might even say we're a little off...

Have a wonderful holiday season and best of luck!! I'll be hoping for big
things for you in the year ahead.

~~~
imd23
Thank you. Same wishes to you.

------
throwaway413
This exact same thing has been happening to me for 3-4 years.

I’ve realized it is because I am not a good enough leader (yet). That and my
friends/cofounders are full of shit - you can’t change anyone but yourself.

I realized that I could do a better job of breaking up work into direct, clear
deliverables, setting deadlines, and getting them onboard.

One guy who I really needed (the marketing genius) was just too swept up in
another project. I met him for coffee, and when we started talking about the
company, I pulled out $1k cash and handed it to him. No strings attached,
“just know I truly believe in you.” He hasn’t stopped working since.

------
muzani
It sounds like a motivation problem. Are they getting enough equity? Are the
rewards big enough? Do they trust that it can be successful with the time they
need to put into it?

Something that is large and intimidating, but potentially life changing, is
exactly what would make people procrastinate forever.

I would say you should aim lower. Make a subset of the big idea. Hack it as
fast as possible just to see if it would work rather than trying to build it
right. Assume the MVP is there just to gather information and not the actual
product.

Once you get to the point of "I can finish this next week, no problem", it
becomes a lot more motivating to do.

------
hkmurakami
I mean tbh like you said yourself, they don't want what you want.

You want to start a business, and maybe they see it as a side project.

It's completely fine to prioritize non work over work. Find teammates who
share your set of particular values if your current arrangement isn't working.

I'm guessing you're down under since you're describing the current season as
"summer"?

------
yesenadam
Which country?

